
Show HN: Personal Finance Management in Node.js and Google Sheets - kika
https://github.com/kika/hackerwallet
======
dugite-code
Looks nice and quiet simple.

I have something very similar, with a complicated spreadsheet modeled after
You Need a Budget, but done with Python and selenium instead of Node.js. I
even have notifications with Pushbullet set up inside the spreadsheet.

I really should clean it up and put it up on github one of these days but it's
one of my earliest examples of scripting and honestly I'm quite embarrassed by
it now

